# MondayNighter Results



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

7-5 @ O'Shaughnessey
1st Dale pierce and Dave 2fish 2.85lbs
2nd Kenny and Paul 2 fish 2.38lbs
3rd Bob and Jeff 2 fishes 2.37lbs

BigBass 1.66 whopper caught by Dale And Dave

nice conditions, beutiful evening (especially in the shade) just tough to catch keepers. 

Griggs next monday


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

7-12 @ Griggs

1st Kenny and Paul 5 fish 7.70lbs
2nd Rainer and Gator 4 fish 4.67lbs
3rd Crankus Maximus(justin) 2 3.20lbs

BigBass was a 3.70pounder!!! caught by Kenny & Paul. 
He(Kenny) was worried for the fishes health do to the fact that the fish was almost too biig for his livewell. So he quickly brought it to my plenty of room havin livewell, we put a clip from my hardly used culling system on the big mamma and provided the lunker a relaxing 2 hour stay in the "wolf bass motel and resort" 

Not too many boats only 7 

see you at O'Shaughnessey the 19th.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

i forgot to mention, I fell in the lake at the launch. may have jacked my cell phone.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

You can get a new one (cell phone) with your eanrings


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

what time do these tourneys start, and how much to get in? thx


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

If I were you Rainer , I would just forget about getting anouther cell phone with all the luck you have had with them this year !


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Phil, I'm not sure I'm allowed another one...even with having cellphone insurance. O'Shay tonight. The night bite should be a good one. See y'all there.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

One of these days Gabe and I wil get to fish with you guys . Good luck every-one .


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

7-19 O'Shaughnessey

1st Bob & Scott 4fish 5.19lbs
2nd Monti 2 fish 4.10lbs
3rd John & Larry 2fish 2.95lbs

bigbass 2.87 pound smallmouth! caught by Monti

it suddenly got hard to catch em. 9boats 12 fish caught.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

griggs tonight.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

griggs 7-26 results
1st rainer and gator 4 fish 5.07lbs
2nd Bob 2 3.02lbs
3rd Dale and Randy 2 2.89lbs

bigbass Bob 1.95pounder
11 boats17fish brought to scales

see y'all next week


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

O'SH 8-2
It was a tougher night than normal. Only 2 fish weighed. 9 boats.

1st Dave and Matt 2.37lbs
2nd Mike and KennyQ 1.52lbs

bigbass 2.37 

hot blue-bird day. saw lots of shad.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow ! The fishing just seems to be getting tougher as every week goes by .


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Yes, O'Shay has gotten cruel. I looked over tourney results from weds over the past 4 years and it(the river) seems to get tough this time each year. mid-late june had the best results just about each year. Glad I'm going to Griggs sun & mon and not O'sh.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

8-9-04 Griggs tourney results.
Still very tough fishing.
1st place Rainer and Gator 1 fish 1.24lbs (smallie)bigbass
2nd place Brian(striperfreak) and Bill 1.06lbs
3rd AL 1 fish 1.04lbs


only 4 fish caught. 9 boats 15anglers

only a few left. next week O'Sh


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

[/color]OMG !
Its still pretty tough I see ! I hope it picks up soon .


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Rainer......

What is the cost of the tourney, and are there any non-boaters around who would like a ride possibly. I don't technically work on Mondays, but I go to work at midnight(really Tuesday). I wouldn't sleep, but I could mae it and bring the boat total up one? I may have a partner, I'll check with River Walker and see if he wants to come down and fish it. 

Eric


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

ten bucks per person. We'll be at O'shaughnessey. Hope to see you.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I was thinking of coming up this next week, but I do not have a partner. Any way I can pick one up, or just jump in someone else's boat would be great. Going to try and hit the Sunday S/t too. Any takers? Where is it this coming weekend? And what does it cost as well?

And when should we be at the Home Road ramp? 5 pm? 
Eric


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

War:
Our Sunday tournament is at O'Shaugnessy. Cost is $20.00 per person includes big bass. We start at 6:30 and end at 12:30. I sould be there by 5:15-5:30. Hope you make it. We allow 5 fish for a single and 6 for a two man team.


----------

